# CWC Cycle Truck



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2017)

Found this yesterday. A bike shop had put their twist on it. Lucky they saved all the old parts. 

I’m currently getting all the original stuff back on. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 31, 2017)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Found this yesterday. A bike shop had put their twist on it. Lucky they saved all the old parts.
> 
> I’m currently getting all the original stuff back on.
> 
> ...



Cool bike,but,basket in the pile is a Schwinn,don't know what the drop stand is,but,it isn't the Cleveland Welding cycletruck stand.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OC54 (Nov 2, 2017)

First you need to determine if you have a 1940 prewar or the war time version. 
I don't know exactly what year they made the change.

The 40 frame,basket and drop stand is totally different than the more common war time.
The 40 is hard to come by. The seat stays on the 40 are less curved and easy to see when 
side by side. If you want some pictures to compare let me know or do your own reserch
compare your frame to other Cycle trucks. The 40 versions I have come across all had
Western Flyer badges and none were complete bikes just pieces. Also look for evidence
  to see if someone removed the mounts for the drop stand. If it had mounts it had the other
style stand and is the war time version.


----------



## 39zep (Nov 2, 2017)

41 Roadmaster CT


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 2, 2017)

39zep said:


> 41 Roadmaster CT
> View attachment 701899



Your my boy Blue!


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 4, 2017)

I’m almost done with swapping over to original parts. Some brackets and the headset still need to be done but I’m happy with where it’s headed.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 4, 2017)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I’m almost done with swapping over to original parts. Some brackets and the headset still need to be done but I’m happy with where it’s headed.
> I’m barely learning about these, but yours appears to be a 40 maybe? Nice pick up!
> 
> View attachment 703184
> ...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 5, 2017)

OC54 said:


> First you need to determine if you have a 1940 prewar or the war time version.
> I don't know exactly what year they made the change.
> 
> The 40 frame,basket and drop stand is totally different than the more common war time.
> ...





What do you think after seeing the pictures with all original parts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2017)

Love it! How does the old girl ride? heavy?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2017)

Basket is not correct as far as I know. Made of flat stock instead of wire.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 6, 2017)

I bet they *(CWC) changed that up somewhere along the line. This image exhibits the same Chainring and basket as Tylers.






Source:https://tradesmansbike.wordpress.com/brochures-1940-cleveland-welding-roadmaster-cycle-truck/


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 6, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> I bet they changed that up somewhere along the line. This image exhibits the same Chainring and basket as Tylers.
> 
> View attachment 704342
> 
> Source:https://tradesmansbike.wordpress.com/brochures-1940-cleveland-welding-roadmaster-cycle-truck/




Mine is identical to this photo. Every detail that I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2017)

Everything seems the same, except the rear seat stays on yours appear to have a slight more sharper bend than the one in the picture.


----------

